# Monrovia Ride 9AM Friday 07.17.15



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

9am, Coffee Bean, corner of Myrtle and Foothill
Scott
Six1Nine.3Four7.One159


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2015)

Meh...I'll be here..at work!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Alas! Red Schwinn Scott hit me up; he's off work tomorrow, wanted to get out and about.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jul 16, 2015)

wait....7/16 or friday?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> wait....7/16 or friday?




DOH!
Friday 7.17


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> p.s. how do you change the thread title?




ACS


----------



## hellshotrods (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the invite - but I'll be working.

Isn't the Monrovia ride Saturday Evening 7-18 ??   I can make it to that.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 16, 2015)

hellshotrods said:


> Isn't the Monrovia ride Saturday Evening 7-18 ??   I can make it to that.




yes indeed:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Nights-Ride-July-18&highlight=monrovia+nights


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 18, 2015)

So, where did you guys go?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 18, 2015)

Scott couldn't make it, but I rode to Coffee Bean in case anyone else showed, had a snack, then rode around Monrovia a bit before heading home to get some work in.


----------

